# פגישה עם מנהל אירוע



## הילהוגיל (10/4/12)

פגישה עם מנהל אירוע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 
הרגע הגדול מתקרב בצעדי ענק ואיתו גם הפגישות הקטנות והסופיות עם כל הספקים..

רציתי לשאול מה חשוב לדבר עם המנהל אירוע בפגישה המקדימה?
לדוגמה על שידאג שנכנס ברגל ימין לחופה, שחופה תתחיל בזמן, להעביר זרים לבר (אם נעשה כאלה בחופה בסוף), לדאוג לסבתא/סבתא ל... ?

בקיצור.. מה שואלים? והאם נתנם התייחסות מיוחדת לסבים סבתות/מבוגרים שלא יקומו למזנונים?
בעקרון יש מי מהמשפחה שידאגו לזה אבל הייתי רוצה שהם גם יקבלו יחס מועדף לפני.

אה.. והאם נהוג לבקש מה יחכה לנו לאכול בחדר חתן כלה מהאוכל שהזמנו? החתן נדלק מהטעימות וכבר מת לאכול שם שוב


----------



## Lana678 (10/4/12)

אז ככה... 
קודם כל חשוב שתכירו...
תשאלו אותו/ה את כל השאלות שיש לכם.
תקבעו מתי אתם באים, כמובן שאפשר לבקש שיחכה לכם אוכל ולאנשים שבאים אתכם. שידאג שחדר חתן-כלה יהיה פתוח.
כמובן, שאפשר לבקש שידאגו לסבים ולסבתות.
חושב מאוד לעבור על הלו"ז: איזה איחור אתם מוכנים לסבול, כדי שהוא ידע כמה זמן יש לו לכל דבר. מניסיון תקשיבו למנהל האירוע - יש להם ניסיון - מתי להוציא איזו מנה וכו'...
חוץ מזה תגדירו ביחד איתו ותודיעו למשפחה - מי הבן אדם האחראי מצדם ושרק הוא יהיה בקשר עם מנהל האירוע (מלבדכם כמובן) על מנת שלא ישגעו אותו באירוע ושאתם תהיו שקטים שיש כתובת.
תשאלו אותו, מה עוד אתם צריכים לדעת - והוא כבר יספר מהניסיון. תגידו לו מי הצלם ומי התקליטן...
זהו נראה לי...
מזל טוב!!!


----------



## הילהוגיל (10/4/12)

מז"א איזה איחור מוכנים לסבול? 
כדי שידע כמה זמן יש ל-מה?
אנחנו בעקרון עושים אירוע מזנונים. חשבתי שאחרי החופה נכנס פנימה, קצת ריקודים בזמן שכולם מתיישבים ומוצאים כיסא (בעיקר מבוגרים) ואחרי איזה חצי שעה להנמיך וואליום לאפשר לכולם לאכול קצת ואז לחזור בריקוד שלנו ולהתחיל את המסיבה. 

את מתכוונת איחורים לחופה?

וזו שאלה אחרת.. מה סובל דיחוי חופה ומה לא? האם כאשר המשפחה הקרובה והחברים שלנו נמצאים זה מספיק? כי זה תכלס מי שחשוב לנו שיהיו נוכחים.. אם מישהו מהחברים של ההורים יאחר קצת וואלה.. פחות קריטי לא?


----------



## Lana678 (11/4/12)

בעקרון נכון


----------



## yoli (10/4/12)

לטעמי האישי 
גם לי יש ארוע מזנונים 
דאגתי שלמבוגרים יהיה מלצר. 
לטעמי תבקשי שישארו לך מנה לסוף האירוע לא חושבת שכדאי לאכול כבד לפני האירוע.. לנו יש צימר חתן כלה ונראה לי אשאיר שם דברים ואולי אפילו מנה
צריך לעבור איתו על הלוז:
סתם דוגמא
קבלת פנים 19:30 חופה רבע ל9 מזנונים נפתחים מיד עם תום החופה!
לאחר מכן אם יש מי שמברך שיהיה מקרופן זמין נאמר אצלי אומרים ברכות בזמן שכולם אוכלים ואז אני ובן זוגי אומריםמס מילים מצומם וחברים שלי גם. כמה שיותר קצר כמובן. ואחכ נאמר אם יש לך סלואו או לא
הוא חייב לדעת מה הלוח זמנים של האירוע ומה את צריכה ממנו . את הלוז היתי נותנת גם לדיגי ולצלם


----------



## yoli (10/4/12)

ובנסוף מתי את רוצה קינוחים והייתר


----------



## הילהוגיל (10/4/12)

נרשם 
אנחנו מקבלים בעקרון שאריות אוכל הביתה מהאולם אז בטח נאכל גם אחרי קצת יותר (בעיקר הבחור)
התחלתי רשימת שאלות. 
אם יש עוד להוסיף אני אשמח


----------



## yoli (10/4/12)

בדיוק אני חושבת עם עצמי על הלוז 
נאמר אם המזנונים נפתחים 9 ורבע אז שבעשר ורבע יהיו קינוחים. ככה הרבה אנשים יהנו מזה ואם נאמר יש לך קרטיבים או אפטר פרטי אז ב11 וחצי 12. 
תדברי עם המשפחה שלך שיבוא מוקדם לצילומי משפחה. 
אחשוב על עוד משהו


----------



## דניאל ואורן (10/4/12)

נקודות לפגישה עם מנהל האירוע 
- לו"ז ליום האירוע. בעיקרון, הלו"ז כולל את כל מה שהולך לקרות באירוע: מתי מתחילה קבלת הפנים, מתי החופה, מתי המזנונים נפתחים, מתי הקינוחים יוצאים וכו'. 
כמו כן - אפשר לציין נקודות כמו - עד כמה הלו"ז גמיש: למשל, לאיזה איחור בחופה אתם מוכנים - כלומר, חופה לכל המאוחר בשעה X.

נקודות נוספות - אצלנו מנהל האירוע היה ממש מסודר והאירוע תקתק עד לפרטים הכי קטנים (ברמת ה-לקחת ממני את הזר מיד אחרי שנכנסנים לחופה, לשמור לנו על הטבעות, לשאול אותי איזה יין אני רוצה שיהיה - יין אדום או יין לבן). אם יש לך בקשות מיוחדות - זה הזמן לציין אותן. סביר להניח שהוא יכין איתכם גאנט של האירוע. 

מנהל אירוע מקצועי ידע לציין את הנקודות שלדעתו חשובות ולדבר איתכם עליהן בפגישה. 

- רשימת ספקים - חשוב שמנהל האירוע ידע בדיוק מיהם הספקים שצפויים להגיע- למשל, מגנטים, נגנים מיוחדים וכו'. חשוב לתת לו פרטי יצירת קשר איתם ולדבר איתם ולוודא שמנהל האירוע והספקים הנוספים מתואמים. 

מיהו הרב / עורך הטקס + פרטי יצירת קשר איתו - מנהל אירוע אחראי יוודא במהלך האירוע שמי שאמון על עריכת הטקס הגיע בזמן ושכל הנושא מכוסה. 

- מי האחראי מטעמכם על פתיחת רזרבות. 

- האם אתם מסכימים שיפתיעו אותכם בנאומים / שירים / מצגות? אפשר להגיד שאתם לא מסכימים ושידאג לא לתת.  
- האם יש תכנון לנאומים / שירים / מצגות. 

פרט נוסף שחשוב להדגיש - אין קיפול שולחנות לפני שהמסיבה נגמרת. עם הקיפול מחכים עד לסוף האירוע. 
עוד נקודות - 
אם יש בקשות מיוחדות - תזכירו את זה. 
אם הבטיחו לכם דברים נוספים - שוב, תזכירו להם. 

אצלנו, בגלל שהתחתנו בתחילת נובמבר דיברתי  מראש עם מנהל האירוע ואמרתי לו שאם מזג האוויר נהיה קר מדי - שידאג לארגן את האירוע בפנים ולא בחוץ. בסוף היה יום שימשי וגם בערב היה נעים מספיק. 

בגדול, אלו הנושאים.

אני חייבת לציין שביום האירוע הזוג מאד מתרגש ושוכח המון המון דברים - אז כל מה שאפשר לסגור בפגישה- כדאי לסגור. 
אצלנו, למרות שקבענו שעד 19:30 גג עורכים את החופה - ב-19:15 ניגש אלינו מנהל האירוע ואמר לנו שזה זמן טוב להתחיל את החופה. לא כולם הגיעו ודי התבאסנו והוא לא ויתר לנו ואמר לנו שלוקח זמן להתארגן ושעד שנתארגן כולם כבר יגיעו. אנחנו משכנו את זה עוד 10 דקות - כי רצינו לראות שהחברים מגיעים ובסוף הוא שכנע אותנו שהגיע הזמן. הלכנו לחדר חתן כלה, התארגנו זריז והחופה הייתה בזמן שקבענו מראש. אני מאד שמחה שהוא היה אסרטיבי ואמר לנו שזה הזמן לערוך את החופה - 
הוא צדק. כולם הספיקו להגיע ויצא טוב שהחופה נערכה בזמן - ככה אנשים לא התייבשו יותר מדי. 

היום אני יכולה להגיד שגם לפני החתונה שלנו, כאורחת אני אוהבת שהחופה נערכת בזמן - זה מאד נחמד שלא מושכים אותך יותר מדי זמן... 
אני מאד מעריכה עמידה בזמנים בכל מה שקשור באירועים. 

אגב, בדיעבד, כל מי שהיה חשוב לנו שיהיה בחופה היה בחופה. אז גם אם כמה חברים רחוקים לא הגיעו בזמן - כל הקרובים היו!


----------



## הילהוגיל (10/4/12)

מעולה המון תודה 
רשמתי את הכל וגם דברים נוספים שעלו לי תוך כדי שלא סגורים לי בראש מאה אחוז כמו איפה תהיה עמדת ה DJ בחוץ, מי מביא ומסדר רמקולים לוודא שיש שולחן מארחת וכדומה..

חזרת ואמרת אם יש דברים שחשובים לנו ו/או הבטיחו לנו שזה הזמן להזכיר אותם.
אממ.. אז מה חשוב לי ואני עוד לא יודעת שחשוב לי ?


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (10/4/12)

אה עוד נקודה 
מתנות לאורחים - שיהיה מישהו שעומד בעמדה ומחלק, אחרת אנשים לוקחים 2-3 ויותר. הם בכלל בטוחים שזה "מהאולם". יוצא שלחברים שהולכים בסוף לא נשאר.


----------



## הילהוגיל (10/4/12)

הזמנו תא צילום 
ואני עוד מתלבטת אם צריך משהו נוסף אבל אני בהחלט אוסיף את זה לרשימה אם נחליט שכן.. 

כדאי עוד משהו או שהתמונות מזכרת זה מספיק?


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (10/4/12)

תשמעי אני לא אוהבת "אטרקציות" 
אז לדעתי תא צילום זה מספיק ודי.. ועוד לא חרוש, אז זה יעשה את העבודה ולא צריך עוד דברים בומבסטיים ויקרים. מתנות לאורחים זה באמת בקטנה, משהו שמאוד נהוג פה בפורום, משהו שלא קרה ברוב החתונות שהייתי בהן. חלק גדול מהאנשים לא לוקחים, לאחרים לא מספיק, חלק חושבים שזה פינוק של האולם.. בקיצור, אני יכולה לומר לך שהשקענו כל כך הרבה כסף וזמן בדבר הזה, אבל בדיעבד, זה היה הדבר היחיד שעליו אף אחד לא אמר מילה בלי ששאלנו  סתם כי זה כבר כל כך שולי בתוך כל המכלול הזה של האירוע. אז להחלטתכם, אבל זה peanuts, רק אם תראי שיש לך זמן תקציב מיותרים 

אגב כבר אחרי החתונה לצערי, נתקלתי פה ברעיון חמוד, לקשור בלונים למכוניות, בלון שכתוב עליו תודה, זה נראה לי יותר מגניב ומפתיע וגם בטוח יותר זול מהפקות של ריבות/עוגיות וקניות של דברים מוכנים. במקרה הזה מישהו מהאולם צריך לקשור, אז זה גם למנהל האירוע.

סתם תוהה כמה זמן לפני אתם נפגשים איתו?


----------



## הילהוגיל (10/4/12)

לא יודעת 
החתונה עוד חודש וחשבתי להתקשר לתאם פגישה. מתי מומלץ..?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (10/4/12)

לדעתי כמה שיותר קרוב למועד האירוע 
ברמת ה-שבוע לפני. אפילו כמה ימים לפני... הסיבה- ככה כל מה שסגרתם, מעבר לזה שזה יהיה רשום לו, זה גם יהיה טרי לו בראש וככה יש פחות סיכוי שישכח. אם הוא מקצועי הוא ירשום לעצמו הכול! וגם, תרשמי לעצמך את כל הנקודות אבל בכל מקרה, ככל שמתקרבים לאירוע יותר סגורים על הפרטים הסופיים...


----------



## lanit (11/4/12)

שימי לב מהקרדיטים מהימים האחרונים 
לדעתי של שוקולד בדבש- היא ציינה שאנשים לא הבינו את הקונספט ולכן לא כולם נכנסו להצטלם או להקליט ברכה. אז או שתיידעו כמה שיותר אנשדים לפני, או שתפבקשו מחברים טובים שיפנו אנשים לתא צילום.


----------



## ימיממה (13/4/12)

כמה עולה תא צילום?


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (10/4/12)

כן כל מה שציינת 
ולו"ז אירוע, מתי מוציאים מנות,  מתי קינוחים, מתי יש הופעה/ברכה/ריקוד/מה שזה לא יהיה.


----------



## רון אוריאל (11/4/12)

לגבי ספקים בכלל ואטרקציות בפרט... 
הפגישה עם מנהל האירוע היא הזמן לדווח על ספקים חיצוניים שהזמנתם וליישר קו על דרישות מיוחדות. 
דוגמא מהעסק שלי: תא צילום הינו אטרקציה שכדאי למקם ליד רחבת הריקודים כדי למקסם את הנגישות אליו ולתרום לאוירה בזמן הריקודים. בפגישה עם מנהל האירוע כדאי להעלות את הסעיף הזה. 
זה מביא אותי לעוד טיפ: כשאתם מגיעים לפגישה עם מנהל האירוע צריכה להיות מולכם רשימה מסודרת של הספקים שבחרתם והטלפונים שלהם. אם במהלך הפגישה עולה צורך בתיאומים כלשהם, צרו קשר עם הספק וסגרו את הפינות והמנעו ככל האפשר מלהשאיר עניינים פתוחים בנוסח "או קיי נבדוק ונחזיר תשובה מחר/בקרוב".


----------

